#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Сакья >  > > >  >  >  Совместные практики в Москве

## Svarog

Здравствуйте!
На следующей неделе в Москве (в четверг или пятницу в 19.00) планируется встреча относительно проведения совместных практик Ваджракилаи, посвящение на которые дал Драгоценный Ратна Ваджра Ринпоче.
Если Вы планируете посещать совместные практики, напишите, пожалуйста (kalden@inbox.ru).
Место встречи будет уточнено позднее, исходя из количества желающих.

----------

Маша_ла (01.04.2012)

----------


## Svarog

Встреча прошла замечательно!

*12-го апреля в 19.00* состоится совместная практика Ваджракилаи, передачу на которую даровал Ратна Ваджра Ринпоче.
Место проведения: Московский центр "Шри Сингха".

----------

Оскольд (10.04.2012)

----------


## Svarog

*Первая совместная практика садханы Ваджракилаи состоялась!*  :Kiss: 
Большое спасибо ваджрным сёстрам и братьям, а также гостеприимному центру "Шри Сингха".  :Smilie: 

*Следующая практика состоится в четверг 19 апреля в 19.00. Место проведения - Центр "Шри Сингха".*

----------

Же Ка (13.04.2012)

----------


## Svarog

Завтра, 26 апреля в 19.00 состоится очередная совместная практика Ваджракилаи традиции Сакья.

Место проведения: Московский центр "Шри Сингха". 

Также будут обсуждаться вопросы по садхане.
Приглашаются все получившие ванг Ваджракилаи от Драгоценного Ратна Ваджра Ринпоче.
Следующая практика планируется на 10-е мая.

----------

Маша_ла (26.04.2012)

----------


## Svarog

Совместная практика садханы Ваджракилаи состоится в понедельник 14 мая в 19.00. Место проведения – Московский центр “Шри Сингха”.

В субботу 19-го мая в 18.00 в центре “Шри Сингха” состоится ритуал подношения Защитникам Дхармы. Участовать могут те, кто получил посвящение Ваджракилаи.

----------

Маша_ла (15.05.2012)

----------


## Svarog

Следующая совместная практика садханы Ваджракилаи состоится в *пятницу* 25 мая в 19.00. Место проведения – Московский центр “Шри Сингха”.

----------


## Svarog

Друзья! 
В четверг 19-го июля в 19.00 проводим совместную практику садханы Ваджаркилаи.
Место проведения - московский Центр Шри Сингха.

А 18-го июля в том же Центре состоится ритуал подношения Защитникам. Участвовать могут все имеющие Посвящение Ваджракилаи. Делать подношения Защитникам Учения очень полезно для устранения препятствий на Пути.

Такжы мы собираемся начать проводить практики еще и по утрам в буддийском зале центра Открытый мир у м. Тульская.
Так что те, кто не успевают на вечернюю практику после работы могут компенсировать утренними практиками, а те кто успевает и туда и туда - усилить свою практику  :Smilie: 

Напишите свое мнение (kalden@inbox.ru) -  интересен ли вам вариант с утренними практиками и если да, то в какой день лучше? 

Также у нас потихоньку растет количество людей, имеющих Посвящение Хеваджры и Ваджрайогини. Если вы хотите участвовать в совместных практиках Хеваджры и Ваджрайогини (линия Наропы) - пишите.

----------

Маша_ла (15.07.2012)

----------


## Маша_ла

Утренние практики в выходные дни?))

----------


## Svarog

Конечно в буддние  :Smilie:

----------


## Svarog

Друзья!
12 января состоится совместная практика нашего Сакья-центра.

В 17.00 проведем практику Хеваджры, а в 18.00 начнется практика Ваджракилаи.

Место проведения: ул. Электрозаводская, д. 27, стр. 1. На карте яндекса дом отображается абсолютно точно, не заблудитесь.
Как подойдете к зданию, звоните 8-916-175-78-41.
В любом случае, если будут вопросы, звоните.

Принимать участие могут только те, у кого есть соответствующие посвящения.

До встречи!
Тимур.

----------


## Svarog

Друзья!
20 января состоится очередная совместная практика.

В 15.00 проведем практику Хеваджры, а в 16.00 начнется практика Ваджракилаи.

Место проведения: ул. Электрозаводская, д. 27, стр. 1.
Как подойдете к зданию, звоните 8-916-175-78-41.



До встречи!

----------

Маша_ла (15.01.2013)

----------


## Svarog

Друзья!
27 января состоится очередная совместная практика.

В 15.00 проведем практику Хеваджры, а в 16.00 начнется практика Ваджракилаи.

Место проведения: ул. Электрозаводская, д. 27, стр. 1.
Как подойдете к зданию, звоните 8-916-175-78-41.



До встречи!

----------


## Svarog

Друзья!
02 февраля состоится очередная совместная практика.

В 15.00 проведем практику Хеваджры.
В 16.00 начнется практика Ваджракилаи.

Место проведения: ул. Электрозаводская, д. 27, стр. 1.

Как подойдете к зданию, звоните 8-916-175-78-41.


До встречи!
Тимур

----------


## Svarog

Друзья! 
Приглашаем на совместную практику в эту субботу 09 февраля.
В 15.00 начнется практика Хеваджры.
В 16.00 практика Ваджракилайи.

Наши практики проходят по адресу: ул. Электрозаводская, д. 27, стр. 1.


Благоприятное совпадение - ближайшая суббота это 29 лунный день, день Защитников, а также день Гутор (день для изгнания всех негативностей прошлого года). 

Так как в этот день в центре Шри Сингха состоится практика подношения Защитникам (начало в 18.00), после нашей практики желающие могут переместиться туда и продолжить. Для участия в подношении Защитникам необходим ванг или лунг на практику Ваджракилаи.

До встречи!

----------


## Svarog

Друзья! 
Приглашаем на совместную практику в эту субботу 16 февраля.
В 15.00 начнется практика Хеваджры.
В 16.00 практика Ваджракилайи.

Наши практики проходят по адресу: ул. Электрозаводская, д. 27, стр. 1.

До встречи!

Тимур.
8-916-175-78-41
8-925-415-52-33

Сергей.
8-903-719-49-61.

----------


## Svarog

Друзья! 
Приглашаем на совместную практику в это воскресенье  24 февраля.
В 15.00 начнется практика Хеваджры.
В 16.00 практика Ваджракилайи.

Наши практики проходят по адресу: ул. Электрозаводская, д. 27, стр. 1.

До встречи!

Тимур.
8-916-175-78-41
8-925-415-52-33

Сергей.
8-903-719-49-61.

----------


## Svarog

Друзья! 
Приглашаем на совместную практику в это воскресенье  3 марта.
В 15.00 начнется практика Хеваджры.
В 16.00 практика Ваджракилайи.

Наши практики проходят по адресу: ул. Электрозаводская, д. 27, стр. 1.

До встречи!

----------


## Svarog

Друзья! 
Приглашаем на совместную практику в эту субботу  16 марта.
В 15.00 начнется практика Хеваджры.
В 16.00 практика Ваджракилайи.

Наши практики проходят по адресу: ул. Электрозаводская, д. 27, стр. 1.

До встречи!

----------


## Svarog

Друзья!
После небольшого перерыва возобновляем совместные практики.

Приглашаем вас в эту субботу 6 апреля.
В 15.00 начнется практика Хеваджры.
В 16.00 практика Ваджракилайи.

Наши практики проходят по адресу: ул. Электрозаводская, д. 27, стр. 1.

До встречи!

----------


## Svarog

Друзья!

Приглашаем вас в эту субботу 22 июня.
В 16.00 начнется практика Хеваджры.
В 17.00 практика Ваджракилайи.

Наши практики проходят по адресу: ул. Электрозаводская, д. 27, стр. 1.

До встречи!

Тимур.
8-916-175-78-41
8-925-415-52-33

Сергей.
8-903-719-49-61.

----------

